# all buttoned up!



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok so I changed a few things around and she is almost complete! I still have to install the polished methanol tank and get her dynoed again. I should be putting down some good numbers now that everything is fixed. I cant dyno it until the rings settle which should be in a week or so.I just got the interior finished and had the dash wrapped in lamb skin and the door cards redone in black leather with a diamond stitch "not for everyone but I like it" ok enough said on with the pics>
























































































_Modified by localcali at 9:16 PM 4-2-2008_

_Modified by localcali at 9:40 PM 4-2-2008_


_Modified by localcali at 11:24 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

Your ride is sick dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got vids?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (Amsterdam087)*

I do just dont know how to get my HD sony camcorder to work with my mac book







havent had time to play with it, kids keep me real busy







oh and Thanks bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by localcali at 9:40 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

Looking good! I would like to see some more shots of the roll cage. Maybe even how the rear bar mounted up next to the door card?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: all buttoned up! (SMOOTH)*

The engine bay is just unbelievable!








Coupla dumb Billsbug-type questions:








1. Where did u get the metal VW Motorsports plaque?
2. Which brand and size intake did you go with? 
That poor little lambie wambie.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (Billsbug)*

Thanks Bill! I got the plaque from a guy on Vortex and then I had it polished, I think you can find them on ebay as well. I bought four of them but ended up giving the other three away







I went with a good old k&n intake with a 4inch throat and then I used those rubber inserts from that tm tuning intake to down size it to a 3inch.I ended up giving away that tm intake and look at what my friend did to it>http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750456 As far as the cage is concerned I will post up some pics today of some mounted shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also I dont know if you noticed but I ended up welding the diverter valve to the intake pipe. 


_Modified by localcali at 8:54 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

OMFG!















U know what? Had he made the holes a bit larger, then painted it, it would actually work better and look good too. I know it works great for me, u should see how it pulls in the upper range now, left 2 MarkV GTI's in the rear view this week. Yeah, yeah, I know ur much faster than a GTI.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (Billsbug)*

Yeah I heard they work well on non bt setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

This would be sweet on ur interior: http://cgi.ebay.de/Spiegelvers...wItem
Can't find that damn plaque tho...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (Billsbug)*

nice! i will try to find you one


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

I just bought that on ebay! Thanks and the lighters as well, nice find......


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I just bought that on ebay! Thanks and the lighters as well, nice find......









Meh, I know where all the useless stuff lives.


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)

HOT SALSA PETER GOSINIYA


----------



## RSI44 (Nov 5, 2007)

localcali that engine bay is the cleanest thing I've ever seen


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (RSI44)*

I may just pull the motor and build a race engine and shave the bay!







thanks for the comps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by localcali at 6:20 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (localcali)*

you are sick in so many good ways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks for the pics of the rear panel + roll cage, that must have been a mission to make by itself. Now that gives me reason to ditch the roll cage idea. 
Nice work. Whats the plan with the rear? rear seats or leaving it like that?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

Nice work pal. I'll be keeping my eyes on your progress!
A little advice on photography.... Do your pictures on a clowdy day










_Modified by Lorem at 2:40 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (Lorem)*

I am going to do the back floor in leather and have it all flat so it doesnt dip down from the seat and the spare tire area will be cleaned up as well! On sunday I am having some professional pics taken so you can see some better shots. The side pillars are also going to be wrapped in lamb so the only sued is the headliner. I cant beleve how sick the lamb came out, it stretches so nice. I wish I did the whole car like that but its so damn expensive


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

Car is *HOT*








I'm diggin' the dash! Nice job all around!!
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (HollywoodsBug)*

Thanks Hollywoooooooooooood


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

The quilted leather is hot. 
Nice ride!


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: all buttoned up! (silverspeedbuggy)*

Lookin tough man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: all buttoned up! (localcali)*

I wasnt sure how it would but my good buddy vdubstar suggested it and I went with it, Thanks again Tony


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (1bar)*

thats awesome


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (1bar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bar* »_









Nice.















Need to drop the rear a bit more.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i know but it rides so nice at the height its at and everytime I drop it the car bounces a bit to much. I think you need some ride height for better handling and I dont want to give that up










_Modified by localcali at 8:15 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(localcali)*

Gotcha. My wife hates how my car acts over bumps.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow sick interior


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_i know but it rides so nice at the height its at and everytime I drop it the car bounces a bit to much. I think you need some ride height for better handling and I dont want to give that up









_Modified by localcali at 8:15 AM 4-8-2008_

I *TOTALLY* agree. Hey I hope ya don't mind me askin' (especially cause it's probably already been posted somewhere & I'm just to lazy to look), but can you post the Rear Tire/Wheel Sizes, including offsets, spacers, etc.
Thanx bro, You're LOOKING GOOD!
"Hollywood"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Your interior resembles a certain Ferrari's.
360 I think but I could be wrong, but I am possitive I have seen that style in the Ferrari. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I kept my bug because of rides like yours and Billsbug. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If your ever up in Washington you should hit me up. I would love to see if my GT-30 rocco could hang with you.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Im sure your rocco could hang with my car the question is could my car hang with yours? The interior is a ferrari copy and it is the 360. The tires are 255 rear 18x10 and 18x9 front with an offset of 35 on the rear and no hubcentric rings just a nice direct fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifBill after you said that I went out side and decided to lower it just a tad more, I will take some pics so let me know what you think


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_The tires are 255 rear 18x10 and 18x9 front with an offset of 35 on the rear and no hubcentric rings just a nice direct fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

U Da MAN!!! That's just about exactly what I'm gonna be runnin' (on 19's) and people are freakin', tellin' me I'm gonna be rubbin' all over the place. Since you're actually *doin' it*, and not just *talkin' about it*, I hope ya don't mind if I run my setup by ya (don't mean to hi-jack your thread







), and get your opinion on rubbing/scraping:
Car is lowered 1.5"
Front wheels 19 x 8.5" (Final ET 36), Tires 235/*35*/19
Rear wheels 19 x 10" (Final ET 36), Tires 255/*30*/19
I NEVER have anyone in the back seat, and may even remove the bench to cut down on weight.
Let me know your *educated guess* what the result's gonna be, considering you're already running a setup that's pretty close.
Thanks bro, and again, your car's *ROCKIN'*








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:26 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I had a set of 265 19s on my bug and they looked wicked mean and if its not to late I would go with the 265 for the 19s because the bigger the rim you go the wider the tire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try not to listen to people unless they have done it on a beetle. I get a lot of gti guys telling me what I should do but the beetle is a different animal "COMPLETELY"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_try not to listen to people unless they have done it on a beetle. I get a lot of gti guys telling me what I should do but the beetle is a different animal "COMPLETELY"









And dat's why I'm askin U















So do you rub or scrape the rears at all with 10" wheels and 255's with a 35 ET?
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

not really unless I am driving fast on the freeway and hit a dip!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*

Ya made my day bro! Can't wait to get my tires & wheels on.
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

should look awesome bro, your car is headed in the right direction


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Bill after you said that I went out side and decided to lower it just a tad more...









I took the rear down another .5" last week, so it's lowered 2.5" front/ 3.0" rear now. I bent a rim on Monday so I'm putting new 19x8.5 et35 EVO5's














on the back tomorrow, so it should match the 19x8 et40's I have in the front perfectly. Not into too much poke, I like them to peek just outside the fender. 
I'll post a pic, we'll see how it looks, may hafta go wider on the back tires when next replacing tires with a new set. I replaced the flat one on the bent wheel, I have less than 10K on two of the current tires and one is only a month old, had a screw in the sidewall 3 weeks ago and had to get a new one.








The two new and almost new tires will go on the back, per Tire Rack's suggestion.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

check out the pics>http://s203.photobucket.com/al...t=all


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

Linky no worky...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Here you go buddy


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

you the man Tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(localcali)*

Looks better, but now I see why u'd hit, too much poke.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (localcali) (Billsbug)*

My car is no lower in those pics, they were all taken the same day! When I lowered in the rear the poke was perfect and is tucked under the fender. The lip pokes a bit but with the stretched tire it tucks perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (localcali) (localcali)*









These pics are just plain dirty!


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (localcali) (Amsterdam087)*

wow that looks great


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

Love this shot>


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

ok i take it back ur car isnt that girly haha the bay looks spotless and the interior





















Are you going to Wustefest?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Love this shot

My necks hurts, I'll be sending u my chiropractor bill.








New dyno?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

wish I could brotha but the wife and kids will keep me firmly planted in socal


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

Ain't nothing wrong with SOCAL except the damn gas prices!!!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Or the periodic natural disaster..

Great car, wonderful images. 
[_Keep your photgrapher happy, he or she knows how to picture that car.







_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (13minutes)*

more people die a year in snow storms or the cause of them than any earthquake in california! thanks for the comps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

You have IM


----------

